# Panasonic TC-P50VT25 - 2D to 3D conversion question



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

So here are my main components, incase its relevent...

Yamaha RXV667 Receiver, Klipshe F-30 flor standing speakers , PS3, And Panasonic TC-P50VT25 3D Television. Bell Sympatico HD satelite receiver, which supports 3D.

My question though, is about my Panasonic TC-P50VT25 3D Television. When I purchased it, I made the mistake of assuming it would convert 2D to 3D as it seemed it is one of the best Tv's out there! Also I knew that the Panasonic TC-P50GT25 3D Television converts, so again I assumed the model up from it would!

So Im wondering, is it possible that there will be an udate which will allow the TC-P50VT25 to convert, or is this a hardware thing? Or is there some way I can make it work?

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: 2D to 3D conversion question.*



filbertr6 said:


> So here are my main components, incase its relevent...
> 
> Yamaha RXV667 Receiver, Klipshe F-30 flor standing speakers , PS3, And Panasonic TC-P50VT25 3D Television. Bell Sympatico HD satelite receiver, which supports 3D.
> 
> ...


Since 2D to 3D conversion is a software driven process, technically they could firmware update the television to include the processing. The question is, will they do it? My answer is, I doubt it, but I could be wrong. Panasonic is a great company, so they could prove me wrong.


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: 2D to 3D conversion question.*



Sir Terrence said:


> Since 2D to 3D conversion is a software driven process, technically they could firmware update the television to include the processing. The question is, will they do it? My answer is, I doubt it, but I could be wrong. Panasonic is a great company, so they could prove me wrong.


Any idea as to why this software wasnt included in the higher end model? Is 2D to 3D conversion not great quality? With little knowledge in this area, I have this theory in my head that maybe Panasonic assumed that somone purchasing their best 3D television, would want only the best 3D experince possible, opposed to a converted version? But with limited 3D media out there, I also assumed the conversion feature would be a given in any 3D television!


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: 2D to 3D conversion question.*



filbertr6 said:


> Any idea as to why this software wasnt included in the higher end model? Is 2D to 3D conversion not great quality? With little knowledge in this area, I have this theory in my head that maybe Panasonic assumed that somone purchasing their best 3D television, would want only the best 3D experince possible, opposed to a converted version? But with limited 3D media out there, I also assumed the conversion feature would be a given in any 3D television!


I think your theory might be correct. Then on the other hand Panasonic strategy might be to include it in their players instead of the televisions. Based on their showings at CES, I think that might be more likely than anything. 

Some 3D sets do not have this feature, and it might be that manufacturers are choosing to put it in the player as opposed to the set.


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: 2D to 3D conversion question.*

Sir Terrence,

What about Cable and satelite... I dont believe that option is included in those? I have a friend watching 2D shows on cable/satelite in 3D! I wonder if my 3D panasonic bluray player converts regular discs to 3D? Havnt had time to see if its worth hooking up, when I already have my PS3?


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: 2D to 3D conversion question.*



filbertr6 said:


> Sir Terrence,
> 
> What about Cable and satelite... I dont believe that option is included in those? I have a friend watching 2D shows on cable/satelite in 3D! I wonder if my 3D panasonic bluray player converts regular discs to 3D? Havnt had time to see if its worth hooking up, when I already have my PS3?


On my Samsung 58" 3D television, and my Titan projector I have the option to turn any 2D source into 3D. The quality is quite good, but I do not want 3D to become common place - I want it to be a event in my house. 

Also the quality of the conversion is highly dependent on the program material. Even with the Titans excellent processing, some things can look a little cardboardish at times.


----------



## filbertr6 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: 2D to 3D conversion question.*

Yea, I cant convert :rolleyesno:


----------

